# Ghrp 2 not mixed right



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Right got my bac water today added 4 ml to 10mg vial of ghrp 2 and it's not mixed right there is still some on bottom of vial and two bit floating about in the vial take it I bin it and use another one ?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

coll_gt4 said:


> Right got my bac water today added 4 ml to 10mg vial of ghrp 2 and it's not mixed right there is still some on bottom of vial and two bit floating about in the vial take it I bin it and use another one ?


should mix immediately, so that seems strange


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah think I will mix up anotherone up tonight didn't think it wa right


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

right had to throw out another 2 vials did not mix fully fourth vial mixed properly still a tiny little bit on the bottom of the vial

dont think i will be getting from tash peptides again


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

it should mix and dissolve within seconds mate, you could try and roll it gentle between you fingers to see if it help dissolve the rest of it??


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

coll_gt4 said:


> right had to throw out another 2 vials did not mix fully fourth vial mixed properly still a tiny little bit on the bottom of the vial
> 
> dont think i will be getting from tash peptides again


What a waste of money! Have you tried what Geo said and swirling the vial a bit?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ur mad throwing them out

iv sometimes had this with growth just put it in the fridge for a hour and it will dissolve itself


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

glanzav said:


> ur mad throwing them out
> 
> iv sometimes had this with growth just put it in the fridge for a hour and it will dissolve itself


left one vial in the fridge for 12 hours still the same swirled it about aswell

also on the last vial was starting to get ****ed and shook it rather violently still the bloody same have one vial it seems to have mixed but there is still little white bits in it and thats been in the fridge for 8 + hours have used from this vial though

from what i have read it just should not do this


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

My ghrp 6 didnt mix straight away but the cjc 1295 did, (both from tash) still used the ghrp 6 though as it seems to have dissolved after a few days.


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

D8on said:


> My ghrp 6 didnt mix straight away but the cjc 1295 did, (both from tash) still used the ghrp 6 though as it seems to have dissolved after a few days.


Well fingers crossed mine does the same

Was yours the same did it have White bits floating about in it?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

guys, this sounds dodgy as hell, GHRP dissolves in an instant, like HCG.

NOT like HGH which takes a few seconds to get properly dissolved and can have little lumps that atke a little longer.

I would seriously not be jabbing GHRP which hasnt dissolved like that.


----------



## Tel (Jul 8, 2009)

Most peptides dissolve completely. But some peptides don't because of the solubility of it. But its not a problem, if it can't dissolve completely, you can add small amount of acetic acid to completely dissolve it.


----------

